
Ask HN: What adblocker do you use? - fratlas
Before I get &quot;support small websites&quot;, I donate to anything I think is worth donating to (i.e. Flux). I used to use ABP but recently they allowed FB ads with no option to block them, frustrating to say the least.
======
francium_
ublock origin

~~~
fratlas
Didn't block FB ads

~~~
joshschreuder
It does for me (assuming you're talking about the sponsored sidebar).

Of course, it's all dependent on the filter lists you use, and you could
fairly easily write your own filter to hide whatever you wanted.

